# Pear & Raspberry Vinaigrette Salad



## Filus59602 (Oct 15, 2002)

Pear & Raspberry Vinaigrette Salad 

Prep Time: 15 min 
Total Time: 15 min 
Serves: 8 

1 pkg. (10 oz.) salad greens 

2 medium pears, thinly sliced 

1/2 cup ATHENOS Traditional Crumbled Feta Cheese 

1/4 cup chopped toasted PLANTERS Pecans 

1/2 cup KRAFT LIGHT DONE RIGHT Raspberry Vinaigrette Reduced Fat Dressing for a low fat dressing or - 

Your favorite raspberry vinaigrette recipe

Preparation: TOSS all ingredients except dressing in large bowl. ADD dressing; mix lightly. Serve immediately. 

A cook on 10/14/2002 
This is a fabulous salad that always gets rave reviews. I have also replaced the pears with strawberries and added fresh ground black pepper. I serve this recipe over and over. Thanks Kraft. 

Use the Kraft Light Done Right for the following exchanges - 

Nutrition (per serving) Calories 110 ... Total fat 6 g ... Saturated fat 1.5 g ... Cholesterol 5 mg ... Sodium 220 mg ... Carbohydrate 11 g ... Dietary fiber 2 g ... Sugars 7 g ... Protein 2 g ++++ Diet Exchange: 1 Fruit,1 Fat


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds YUMMY!  I have also done this salad using bleu cheese and blueberry vinaigrette.  I think I may have to make this this week (if I don't forget because I've read so many other great recipes of yours!!! )


----------

